# Brigatine Pier report - 8/5



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I went to visit an old college buddy of mine at Brigantine who was recovering a stroke and brought my mother and her friend (they also know him quite well). After that, I dropped off my mother and her friend to Clarige, off I went to the pier. 

Got there around 3:00pm and it was an outgoing tide and the crowd started to thin out. A short while, I saw a keeper flounder pulled over the rail. The rest of time was seaweed, including me. I threw bucktails, gotcha, and finally speck rig. There were plenty of birds working underneath the bridge, but didn't get any hits. Around 5:00pm, I finally caught my first Joisy fish; EVER!! It was a 13'' blue (gave it to another angler) and was caught on a spec rig.

I can't help but notice the marsh area to the right side of the pier. It looks like a nice area for weakies or specs (do speckled trout come up here?). Has anyone tried fishing there?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

tuna. 

I know exactly where your talking about and we have drifted bait on a cork to catch weakies there on the incoming evening tide. but the most fun are those rougue big blues who sneak back there


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad to see you got some fishing in!
I think the time for blues is in another couple months. I checked my logs and October was a good month or me, but since I don't frequent the area, some of the locals may know better. The side of the bridge that faces the marsh has always been the best for me. I don't usually cast out to the side with the new bridge.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

fishbait said:


> The side of the bridge that faces the marsh has always been the best for me. I don't usually cast out to the side with the new bridge.


 I also prefer the marsh side when we are not in the thick of the blues run it has always been more productive. also the other side tends to give me more skates if iam using cut bait but if iam throwing lures you never no if you'll catch or what you'll catch


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

lipyanker said:


> tuna.
> I know exactly where your talking about and we have drifted bait on a cork to catch weakies there on the incoming evening tide. but the most fun are those rougue big blues who sneak back there


That sounds really good. When do the weakies start showing up? I may have to schedule a visit to see my buddy in the fall and bring my hip wader with me.

Fishbait, you listening??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*weakies*

The weakie run starts in early spring around April. You can still catch them now but the big numbers start then.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks RD,*

I'll definately will mark that down....


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

I was down there this morning. It was slow. Lots of small blues were chasing around bait. caught a small flounder and seabass on a 1" hopkins. Nothing touched the squid.

You know what, the pier is so dirty now i didn even want to step foot on it. Freekin animals man! What a bunch of pigs. I'm not yellinng at you guys just at whoever trashes the pier like that has no class. People don't realize there just giving the city a reason to shut it down to the public. If you think that's far-fetched, well, these are the same idiots who tried to ban surf fishing a few years back remember that?


----------



## first2wins (May 24, 2007)

That pier has been a mess for as long as I can remember. I have only fished it a few times, grass comes over that rail by the ton. I actually prefer the areas around the bridge. The sods are a good place if you are prepared for the flies, but be prepared to get hung up on the bottom lots of cables. The other side is better to wade out at low tied below the bridge. 

I think the AC side was always closed, but every time the fence was repaired the AC policemen would come and cut the fence open. I found that side more productive. It was a good tog spot as well. 

If you can still do it, try the boardwalk behind Harris. Used to be a marina and a fishing dock back there, first the marina closed down and soon after the fishing dock and now there is nothing to be seen of either. The area close to the street has the open bay on the one side of the board walk and water flows under it to a fenced off section. The area is loaded with bait. You will often find snapper blues thick in this area. My grandfather used to fish it at night and said that bass are the gate keepers for that little fenced in area on an outgoing tied. But don’t tell anyone.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

first2wins said:


> That pier has been a mess for as long as I can remember. I have only fished it a few times, grass comes over that rail by the ton. I actually prefer the areas around the bridge. The sods are a good place if you are prepared for the flies, but be prepared to get hung up on the bottom lots of cables. The other side is better to wade out at low tied below the bridge.
> 
> I think the AC side was always closed, but every time the fence was repaired the AC policemen would come and cut the fence open. I found that side more productive. It was a good tog spot as well.
> 
> If you can still do it, try the boardwalk behind Harris. Used to be a marina and a fishing dock back there, first the marina closed down and soon after the fishing dock and now there is nothing to be seen of either. The area close to the street has the open bay on the one side of the board walk and water flows under it to a fenced off section. The area is loaded with bait. You will often find snapper blues thick in this area. My grandfather used to fish it at night and said that bass are the gate keepers for that little fenced in area on an outgoing tied. But don’t tell anyone.


Sssshhhhh, mum's the word!! That's some good info you got there. I believe the area you mentioned is where I saw tons of birds diving into the water for about 3 hours or so. I also saw few people fishing on one of those piers next to the casino. I didn't bother to scout there as I believe it's all casino's property, I could be wrong though (didn't want to get thrown into the water for not being a gold card member   ). I do remember the marina you mentioned, it was more than 10yrs ago I ventured that side. I may have to do a little scout next time I'm there.

Oh, yea, welcome to P&S...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Fishbait, you listening??


Loud and clear. Got the date marked on my calendar. Thanks RD!

First2wins, I've fished the AC side before, but didn't know it was a good tog spot. Thanks for the tip and welcome to the board.

BZK, welcome back to the board. That bridge gets real dirty at times and unfortunately lots of people don't clean up after themselves. Let's try to get off on the right foot this time.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I see how it is. Go to Jersey, keep the spot secret from the hillbilly!

Tuna, is this because I gave my fishbaits to the hot mom?


----------



## first2wins (May 24, 2007)

I check in every now and again. Never knew abut the board till I ran into someone in Cape Hanalopen when I was out kayak fishing who told me about two guys in a canoe that posted a few top notch reports from the same spot. Man that was a long sentence. 

As for the tog on the AC side, when the pier was removed and the pilings were taken out, I assume the tog vanished as well. Below the pilings were a lot of rocks and concrete slabs and if that still remains they may have a chance. 

I have not fished the area in years, but I am trying to get down.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

first2wins said:


> I check in every now and again. Never knew abut the board till I ran into someone in Cape Hanalopen when I was out kayak fishing who told me about two guys in a canoe that posted a few top notch reports from the same spot. Man that was a long sentence.
> 
> As for the tog on the AC side, when the pier was removed and the pilings were taken out, I assume the tog vanished as well. Below the pilings were a lot of rocks and concrete slabs and if that still remains they may have a chance.
> 
> I have not fished the area in years, but I am trying to get down.


The guy in the canoe you are referring to is a guy named Hengstthomas here on the board. He posts reports very regularly in the boating forum. You need to check it out because he can catch more flatties in a week than some guys catch all season.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

French said:


> I see how it is. Go to Jersey, keep the spot secret from the hillbilly!
> 
> Tuna, is this because I gave my fishbaits to the hot mom?


Yes, because I was going to do it!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Whoa, didn't even see this thread!!! I can see the headlines now: "WBB invades NJ . . . asked never to return again and take back the skunk they brought with em"


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

first2wins said:


> That pier has been a mess for as long as I can remember. I have only fished it a few times, grass comes over that rail by the ton..



Dude, I can remember to like 20 years back when me and my friends were practically the only ones fishing that spot. It WAS'NT always like that.

I agree about the grass, Grass is to be expected from any inland pier and i don't blame ppl for throwing it onto the pier when there are 25 mph winds blowing in their faces. I'm talkin about the the hundreds of empty beer bottles, water bottles, broken glass, and endless piles of discarded monofilament, and other crap, that you got to WADE through... it's freekin disgusting. And the people who cause theis, are TRASH as well... Human trash!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

:beer: :beer:


fishbait said:


> Let's try to get off on the right foot this time.


Only if yu promise not to take me off your 'politically-repulsive-quote-of-the-month' list :beer:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bassZooKa said:


> :beer: :beer:
> 
> Only if yu promise not to take me off your 'politically-repulsive-quote-of-the-month' list :beer:


Allright. It's a deal. :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ain't no secret spots*



French said:


> I see how it is. Go to Jersey, keep the spot secret from the hillbilly!
> 
> No secret spots here. Any you guys get out this way or up this give me a shout. Lots a good spot here to fish and...DARE I say even the WBB is welcome, skunk and all.  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> French said:
> 
> 
> > I see how it is. Go to Jersey, keep the spot secret from the hillbilly!
> ...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

they'd love me. I am Mr Catch and Release!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I look at it this way*

Even if the skunk shows its ugly head, at least I got to fish with more P & S brothers. Hell, if your power is in food I just might have to fire up the BBQ grill. You I got some good recipes.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

French said:


> I see how it is. Go to Jersey, keep the spot secret from the hillbilly!
> 
> Tuna, is this because I gave my fishbaits to the hot mom?


HEyyy Just because we are south of them doesn't make us hillbillies!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Even if the skunk shows its ugly head, at least I got to fish with more P & S brothers. Hell, if your power is in food I just might have to fire up the BBQ grill. You I got some good recipes.


Oh no!!!! If I even talk about getting too much ice, we usually get skunked. We'd be jumping the gun by waaay to much if we fired up a grill...... Dang.... we're all screwed now!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

mmichaud4 said:


> HEyyy Just because we are south of them doesn't make us hillbillies!!!


Thar ain't no hills in thar NJ. Jus sand and people.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Oh no!!!! If I even talk about getting too much ice, we usually get skunked.



Haha...That is exactly what happened to me..lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well either way*

You all got an open invitaion to come to the Dogg Pound. Fish or BBQ don't matter to me.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am just dying to throw plugs and BA's at bigger blues and stripers. Since that big jack almost spooled me, I have only caught little blues and spots.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I fished that pier last August and we got a mix bag of black sea bass,blues,flounders, and some skates. That area to the right definately has some potential. While we were there we saw 2 people setting the rods along the banks. Definately would be a good idea to wade in the water.

We rented out a pontoon boat from Conways the day after and had a blast with some mix catches, blues being predominent. Their boat rentals from what I remeber was dirt cheap. If you have a full day of fishing I would suggest going to Conways and renting a boat and fishing the back bays. You are allowed to venture out to the pier but cannot pass the bridge. All there rods and reels are 10% off, that is where I got the Penn Captiva for a very good price. They have all assortments of dead and live bait.


----------



## first2wins (May 24, 2007)

I fished the inlet from a kayak with a few others on Sunday. Got on the water around 6:30ish. Early on snappers were busting spearing on the surface. We were on our way into the lagoon to get some bait and headed toward the bay. We made a few drifts and had robins or small seabass a few guy made it back to Absecon bay and worked there way back but had no luck with the weakfish that they were into heavily the day prior. I stayed in the inlet and kept hooking up with robins and seabass till about 10. I did have two tb flounder in that time. After 10am I tried for some more snappers but there was so much spearing every were birds did not indicate feeding from below. I did get a few. I took lunch on the beach near Harris. The rest of the day I had nothing but robins so I made my way back across the inlet around 3pm to head for home. 

Side note: the boardwalk behind Harris no longer has a fence under it. With out the AC pier and the Harris marina/fishing pier the stretch is not as protected as I remembered it.


----------

